# (VIDEO) Environmental soundness/nerve.



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Hey everyone,

After a 45 minute training/play session, Hunter and I explored one of our favourite areas for the first time. We came across this spot with a bunch of cool equipment and naturally I took video of Hunter interacting with everything and following commands - first time he's interacted with that specific equipment. No training or getting used to it before the video... we got right on it!

Hunter is a really great dog. At 18 months of age, he's maturing wonderfully.

Language warning for the music on the video.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

You and Hunter did an awesome job!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Loneforce said:


> You and Hunter did an awesome job!


Thank you! He's a really great boy.


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

hey man cool stuff. lucky find all those huge cement blocks, garden bed cavaletti things and other cool stuff to play on - gold. 

none of it phased him in the slightest.

but man the language in the soundtrack, MY EARS, MY POOR INNOCENT EARS....jk.

what software you use for the vid, better than windows movie-maker, you can insert slow-mo bits, or was that my connection?


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

x11 said:


> hey man cool stuff. lucky find all those huge cement blocks, garden bed cavaletti things and other cool stuff to play on - gold.
> 
> none of it phased him in the slightest.
> 
> ...


I am a woman, but thanks. Haha.

It is Windows Movie Maker, actually! Purposefully did the slow-mo because he bolted through it so fast, I wanted a better view of it.

It was a spur of the moment idea for me to just video us interacting with everything. It was fun! Will be changing the music eventually... just didn't know what to put on it yet.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

There's my boy!

Not only is he a great working dog, but this guy can CUDDLE! 

But only with his Auntie! 

:wub: my big guy.


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

OK, Mam! can you please tell me where the slow-mo option is in windows movie-maker if you don't mind, what version windows? sorry for OT.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Dang! Can't watch from my iph-- won't even let me try. I'll have to look later from home computer.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

x11, right click on the clip, then go to Effects..., then scroll down the list on the left side to "Slow Down, Half" and add the effect (I usually add it twice).

WMM 6.0 is the best version (IMO). 2.6 is also good but doesn't export HD resolution. I hate the Windows Live version (no timeline, WTF?!). I'm using 6.0 with Windows 8 Pro right now.


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

holy sheet, it's exactly like you said to the letter plus a whole bunch of other cool effects.

thanking you much.




Liesje said:


> x11, right click on the clip, then go to Effects..., then scroll down the list on the left side to "Slow Down, Half" and add the effect (I usually add it twice).
> 
> WMM 6.0 is the best version (IMO). 2.6 is also good but doesn't export HD resolution. I hate the Windows Live version (no timeline, WTF?!). I'm using 6.0 with Windows 8 Pro right now.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

You can also download other peoples' effects, which I just learned this week but haven't tried yet (I was looking for something that would let me put two different clips side-by-side).


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

steady now, small steps....


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

RocketDog said:


> Dang! Can't watch from my iph-- won't even let me try. I'll have to look later from home computer.


I can't either.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I uploaded a new version of the video, one that is not offensive in terms of music. 

S-Hunter vom Geistwasser - Environmental Soundness & Nerve in the working German Shepherd Dog - YouTube


----------

